# Mini comp for people that average 15-25 seconds



## BenChristman1 (Jan 23, 2020)

This competition is for people who average 15-25 seconds on 3x3, as implied by the title. There is a limit of up to 10 competitors per month. The events will be: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, Square-1, 3x3 one-handed, and 3x3 blindfolded.

Please post your times on the spreadsheet linked below.* I will give people a quite a bit of time to get involved and compete in the competition. The final results need to be posted by March 1 (whenever I get around to looking, so you might have a little extra time). A new competition will be started whenever I have time to make a new one.

Post your times here*: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16S7k93vXQ9LHnFK7_d0K6OtnRcZprX1kWSL9IjugvBE/edit?usp=sharing

Scrambles: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ct8aSIyqw-W5iPApkx1RDFgC-VfM8KXmoaCrMNunTJY/edit?usp=sharing

*Thank you to whoever created the original spreadsheet!



Spoiler: Comp #1 Results



3x3
1. Fury - 13.66
2. Gan 356 X - 15.54
3. alexiscubing - 15.69


Spoiler: 3x3 Results



4. icarneiro - 17.65
5. ProStar - 17.68
6. Wearephamily1719 - 18.95
7. Nuuk Cuber - 19.05
8. Etotheipi - 21.30
9. BenChristman1 - 22.05
10. DerpBoiMoon - 22.96


2x2
1. alexiscubing - 3.17
2. Fury - 3.43
3. ProStar - 4.64


Spoiler: 2x2 Results



4. Gan 356 X - 5.03
5. Wearephamily1719 - 5.24
6. BenChristman1 - 5.25
7. Nuuk Cuber - 5.51
8. DerpBoiMoon - 7.50
9. Etotheipi - 8.41
10. icarneiro - 8.93


4x4
1. Fury - 57.63
2. alexiscubing - 59.45
3. Gan 356 X - 1:10.15


Spoiler: 4x4 Results



4. icarneiro - 1:10.19
5. Nuuk Cuber - 1:18.99
6. BenChristman1 - 1:25.78
7. Wearephamily1719 - 1:30.47
8. DerpBoiMoon - 1:35.37
9. ProStar - 2:07.23


5x5
1. Fury - 2:31.90
2. Gan 356 X - 2:33.69
3. BenChristman1 - 2:52.97


Spoiler: 5x5 Results



4. DerpBoiMoon - 3:08.48
5. Nuuk Cuber - 5:02.68
6. ProStar - 5:15.74


6x6
1. Fury - 4:50.66
2. Gan 356 X - 4:59.06
3. BenChristman1 - 7:23.39


Spoiler: 6x6 Results



4. ProStar - 10:37.91
5. Nuuk Cuber - 18:14.27


7x7
1. Fury - 8:49.58
2. Gan 356 X - 9:54.56
3. ProStar - 21:41.64

Pyraminx
1. alexiscubing - 3.74
2. ProStar - 4.49
3. Fury - 6.98


Spoiler: Pyraminx Results



4. Nuuk Cuber - 7.86
5. Wearephamily1719 - 9.38
6. Gan 356 X - 11.26
7. BenChristman1 - 12.17
8. Etotheipi - 25.73


Megaminx
1. BenChristman1 - 2:48.63
2. Nuuk Cuber - 2:49.75
3. DerpBoiMoon - 2:57.08


Spoiler: Megaminx Results



4. Gan 356 X - 4:02.06
5. ProStar - 5:01.98


Skewb
1. Fury - 7.72
2. alexiscubing - 7.91
3. Gan 356 X - 11.28


Spoiler: Skewb Results



4. Wearephamily1719 - 11.60
5. ProStar - 12.95
6. Nuuk Cuber - 13.97
7. Etotheipi - 15.34
8. BenChristman1 - 19.78


Square-1
1. BenChristman1 - 1:02.79
2. Gan 356 X - 1:37.06
3. ProStar - 5:44.53

3x3 OH
1. Fury - 36.09
2. alexiscubing - 37.00
3. ProStar - 50.60


Spoiler: 3x3 OH Results



4. Wearephamily1719 - 53.17
5. Etotheipi - 55.03
6. BenChristman1 - 56.43
7. Gan 356 X - 58.15
8. Nuuk Cuber - 58.44
9. DerpBoiMoon - 1:01.28


3x3 BLD
1. Fury - 3:31.98
2. Nuuk Cuber - 4:08.92
3. DerpBoiMoon - DNF (45.29)


Spoiler: 3x3 BLD Results



4. ProStar - DNF (???)








Spoiler: Comp #2 Results



3x3
1. Username: Username: - 17.25
2. wearephamily1719 - 17.48
3. DerpBoiMoon - 19.89


Spoiler: 3x3 Results



4. BenChristman1 - 20.00
5. Levi.E - 21.77


2x2
1. BenChristman1 - 4.63
1. wearephamily1719 - 4.63
3. Levi.E 4.88


Spoiler: 2x2 Results



4. weruoaszxcvnm - 5.84
5. DerpBoiMoon - 6.55


4x4
1. DerpBoiMoon - 1:15.23
2. wearephamily1719 - 1:16.18
3. BenChristman1 - 1:21.79

5x5
1. BenChristman1 - 2:39.15
2. DerpBoiMoon - 2:41.19

6x6
1. DerpBoiMoon - 5:26.94
2. BenChristman1 - 6:21.39

7x7
No competitors

Pyraminx
1. wearephamily1719 - 6.81
2. BenChristman1 - 7.81
3. Levi.E - 9.35


Spoiler: Pyraminx Results



4. DerpBoiMoon - 10.51


Megaminx
1. BenChristman1 - 2:54.24
2. Levi.E - 2:59.09

Skewb
1. Levi.E - 8.51
2. wearephamily1719 - 9.49
3. weruoaszxcvnm - 16.08


Spoiler: Skewb Results



4. BenChristman1 - 20.98



Square-1
1. BenChristman1 - 1:12.14

3x3 OH
1. wearephamily1719 - 40.53
2. weruoaszxcvnm - 41.69
3. BenChristman1 - 52.65


Spoiler: 3x3 OH Results



4. DerpBoiMoon - 57.94
5. Levi.E - 1:09.10
6. NBAGARRETT - 1:13.11



3x3 BLD
No competitors

*Overall Results*
1. @BenChristman1 - 98
2. @DerpBoiMoon - 58
3. @wearephamily1719 - 57


Spoiler: Overall Results



4. @Levi5384 - 47
5. @weruoaszxcvnm - 16
6. @Username: Username: - 10
7. @NBAGARRETT - 5
8. @Aadil ali - 0
8. @Gan Air SM - 0
8. @MJS Cubing - 0


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon could you please do averages? Please PM me and delete your original post.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @DerpBoiMoon could you please do averages? Please PM me and delete your original post.


Ok, am doing rn


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Turns out that I had time to make the spreadsheet available now! Feel free to start competing! Just change "competitor #__" into your username, then put in your results!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

I put my 7x7 mean in, i'll do other events later.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm putting in my times rn


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

I timed my 3x3, but i cant put it in cause im on a kindle. The average was 21.30, probably couldve done better, I got a 28 on the last solve, though I did get two sub 20s.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I timed my 3x3, but i cant put it in cause im on a kindle. The average was 21.30, probably couldve done better, I got a 28 on the last solve, though I did get two sub 20s.


Guess I'm second now, hoping no-one that averages 15 comes along.

Hope i podium for 4 or 5


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Guess I'm second now, hoping no-one that averages 15 comes along.
> 
> Hope i podium for 4 or 5


Oh they will come XD


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I put my 7x7 mean in, i'll do other events later.


If i do 7x7 i guees i win
Someone else is here!!!!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> If i do 7x7 i guees i win


Nah, my 7x7 times are impossible to beat bro, your attempts shall be futile XD


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

shame, i don't have a google account (under age)



Welcome @icarneiro


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Oh they will come XD


oh they have


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 24, 2020)

OMG i'm so bad at 2x2
17.95 in 2 solve lol hahaha

Edit:

*DONE!*
2x2 - I don't practice, but it's "fast" and simple, so whatever... 
3x3 - Ok avarage
4x4 - Ok avarage
5x5 - I won't do until i buy a better cube 
3x3 BLD - I'm too lazy to memorize now 

The other events I don't practice 


.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

eyyy @GAN 356 X joined

EDIT: I'm getting killed by him


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

2x2 was mediocre, but 3x3 was pretty smooth. Hopefully I can do this over the next three days! Also, I won't be able to compete during the days fo my comp

Pyra was about average, that 15 was pretty bad

Might do 4x4 or OH now. Maybe 5x5

4x4 done. pretty good ao5, beat @icarneiro by 0.04 secs

5x5 was decent. Would been better if my first 3 had have been better
Ben Christman would it be ok if I did a mo3 instead of ao5 for megaminx?

Never mind, did an ao5

megaminx was very bad cos I never practice. The only reason I did it then was to get practice for Melbourne summer


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> megaminx was very bad cos I never practice. The only reason I did it then was to get practice for Melbourne summer


I hardly ever practice mega as well


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm going to delete any comments that are on the spreadsheet. I changed the date that the times need to be in by, I meant to put March 1. Please don't add comments on the spreadsheet! Thanks!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

let me read first!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Also, please round times to the hundredth decimal place.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

Do our results improve if we compete in more events? I suppose you would have to do decently


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

I competed in 2x2, 3x3, and pyraminx. Might do more soon


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Do our results improve if we compete in more events? I suppose you would have to do decently


I'm sorry, I messed up the scoring. It is 10 pts for 1st place, 9 pts for 2nd, etc.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

I will work on updating the standings tonight.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

I've done all the events except 6x6 and 7x7 and Square-1, because I either don't have those or can't solve them


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've done all the events except 6x6 and 7x7 and Square-1, because I either don't have those or can't solve them


I would definitely recommend getting into Square-1. It is one of my favorite events.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

6x6 was very food, first solve was average, 2nd ok, 3rd a pb


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 24, 2020)

I joined
2x2 was alright
3x3 was good
4x4 was avg
pyra was decent
skewb kinda sucked
OH was avg


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm going to delete any comments that are on the spreadsheet. I changed the date that the times need to be in by, I meant to put March 1. Please don't add comments on the spreadsheet! Thanks!


please finish it on Feb 1st


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> please finish it on Feb 1st


I'll just take a quick poll. Anybody who wants it to end on February 1, like @alexiscubing's previous comment. Whoever wants it to end on March 1, like this comment.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'll just take a quick poll. Anybody who wants it to end on February 1, like @alexiscubing's previous comment. Whoever wants it to end on March 1, like this comment.



I'd prefer a week-long comp, not a month long one

Edit: lol I'm on the spreadsheet just watching Ben put in the results


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm winning 2x2, 4x4, Pyra, Skewb and OH lol


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2020)

Somehow I'm winning even though I'm pathetic at 4x4, 5x5, OH, Megaminx, and BLD; can't solve sq-1 consistently; and don't have a 6x6 and 7x7 lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Somehow I won even though I'm pathetic at 4x4, 5x5, OH, Megaminx, and BLD; can't solve sq-1 consistently; and don't have a 6x6 and 7x7 lol


You haven't won yet...
I still have to do 5x5 and 6x6.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You haven't won yet...



edited 



ProStar said:


> Somehow I'm winning


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

Please add clock


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

also don't put someone as first for the event if they get all DNF's (BLD)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Please add clock


Sorry, I don't know notation for clock, and I don't think many people would do it.


alexiscubing said:


> also don't put someone as first for the event if they get all DNF's (BLD)


Okay, that is updated.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry, I don't know notation for clock, and I don't think many people would do it.
> 
> Okay, that is updated.


Also square-1 by prostar is 5 DNF's


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Also square-1 by prostar is 5 DNF's





alexiscubing said:


> also don't put someone as first for the event if they get all DNF's (BLD)



If anyone should be removed its etotheipi, he put in "googol years" etc. for 7x7 solves


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 25, 2020)

Why is there noone for 3blind in podium?

EDIT: What if everyone DNF's?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Why is there noone for 3blind in podium?



Because of him:



alexiscubing said:


> also don't put someone as first for the event if they get all DNF's (BLD)



Even though if everyone DNFs in a comp they all tie for first.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Also square-1 by prostar is 5 DNF's


Okay, that is also fixed.


ProStar said:


> If anyone should be removed its etotheipi, he put in "googol years" etc. for 7x7 solves


I took care of that.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If anyone should be removed its etotheipi, he put in "googol years" etc. for 7x7 solves


Yeah Sorry didn't mean to be rude


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Because of him:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though if everyone DNFs in a comp they all tie for first.


Yeah but it doesn't count as a podium therefore your shouldn't get points for it in a comp sim


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay, so if you DNF an average, you don't get any points. I will enforce that in the future. DNF averages will still go on the records list, though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Okay, so if you DNF an average, you don't get any points. I will enforce that in the future. DNF averages will still go on the records list, though.


Actually, in this comp in 3BLD, the person with the best single gets 10 pts. The average doesn't matter except for the records list.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Rankings are updated.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

There is still room for 1 more competitor!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> There is still room for 1 more competitor!



I would love to compete but I average low 11...


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 25, 2020)

I put in my 3x3


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

When I open the google document there is nothing there. It was fine last night but now I can't see anything there


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> When I open the google document there is nothing there. It was fine last night but now I can't see anything there


Somebody deleted everything. I have fixed it. @Etotheipi you need to put your 3x3 results back in.


----------



## mpj (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Ben, you can fix it by hitting File > Version History > See version history. Then choose the version you'd like to restore.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Somebody deleted everything. Whoever did that, it's not funny, and please undo it.


Yeah, not sure who messed it up, but I can restore your version right before everything got deleted.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

mpj said:


> Hi Ben, you can fix it by hitting File > Version History > See version history. Then choose the version you'd like to restore.





cubeshepherd said:


> Yeah, not sure who messed it up, but I can restore your version right before everything got deleted.


Thank you, I have fixed it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

I am done competing, and the rankings are updated. Reminder to @Etotheipi, you need to put your 3x3 times back in since everything got deleted. I had to restore a version of the spreadsheet where you hadn't put in your times yet.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Reminder to @Etotheipi, you need to put your 3x3 times back in since everything got deleted. I had to restore a version of the spreadsheet where you hadn't put in your times yet.


Done.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Let me know when you are done competing!


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 26, 2020)

Done competing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rankings are updated. I've decided that we will just end the comp when everybody is done competing. Make sure to let me know on this thread, PM me, or type "Done" behind your name on the spreadsheet!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 26, 2020)

Im so garbage at pyra XD 25.73 ao5 lol. I never practice it though, not counting that ao5, ive probs done less than 10 pyra solves in the past month or two. =P


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

I cleared out the rankings and records. I will put them all back in at about this time tomorrow.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 27, 2020)

i slow


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 27, 2020)

Who deleted the Results?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I cleared out the rankings and records. I will put them all back in at about this time tomorrow.


Oh nvm


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Who deleted the Results?


well this is what happens when everyone has too much power


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> well this is what happens when everyone has too much power





BenChristman1 said:


> I cleared out the rankings and records. I will put them all back in at about this time tomorrow.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Rankings and records are updated. @icarneiro, @GAN 356 X, and @alexiscubing are you done competing?


----------



## gruuby (Jan 27, 2020)

Yay i got 1 record!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Yay i got 1 record!


Yes, I was very happy to get 3 (so far), but then again, 2 of them were squan, which only @ProStar and I competed in. I was surprised about the mega average, though.


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Rankings and records are updated. @icarneiro, @GAN 356 X, and @alexiscubing are you done competing?



Yes, done!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Fury has a 13 second average in 3x3, the comp is supposed to be 15-25. He's clearly sub-15, as the average was close to 2 seconds below that


Also you can podium with a DNF result in 3BLD


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Fury has a 13 second average in 3x3, the comp is supposed to be 15-25. He's clearly sub-15, as the average was close to 2 seconds below that


I'm going to believe that it was a lucky average, just like he/she said


ProStar said:


> Also you can podium with a DNF result in 3BLD


You don't get the points, though. I am not going to put it in the rankings, only in the records section.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You don't get the points, though. I am not going to put it in the rankings, only in the records section.



Why? In a WCA comp you could podium and get a trophy for a DNF, if no one else does better.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why? In a WCA comp you could podium and get a trophy for a DNF, if no one else does better.


I don't necessarily agree with that format, though. Anybody can DNF a BLD solve, but it takes a great level of skill to get a success.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Who is "Fury" anyway?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Rankings and records are updated. @icarneiro, @GAN 356 X, and @alexiscubing are you done competing?


I am now. Had to finish competing in OH and sq-1


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 28, 2020)

No it doesnt give you a medal in your medal collection on wca. It says 1st but it wont apply to medal collection


ProStar said:


> Why? In a WCA comp you could podium and get a trophy for a DNF, if no one else does better.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm serious, whoever keeps deleting everything, please STOP RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm serious, whoever keeps deleting everything, please STOP RIGHT NOW.


they not


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

@alexiscubing make sure that you let me know when you are done competing!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

New comp starting right now! The same rules apply:

There is a limit of up to 10 competitors per month. The events will be: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, Square-1, 3x3 one-handed, and 3x3 blindfolded.

Please post your times on the spreadsheet linked below.* I will give people quite a bit of time to get involved and compete in the competition. The competition will end when everybody is done. When you are done competing, you can PM me, reply to this thread, or put "done" after your name on the competition spreadsheet.

Thanks again to @DerpBoiMoon for generating scrambles!

Post your times here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UBwcNc-zhJZRTLm_tPyGOuWUq8K7PeXx8fWJEUSpWO8/edit#gid=0

Scrambles: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ct8aSIyqw-W5iPApkx1RDFgC-VfM8KXmoaCrMNunTJY/edit

*Another shout-out to whoever created the original spreadsheet!

Also, here are the results from the previous comp (I'll do it in the same format that @Mike Hughey does for the weekly comp):


Spoiler: Comp #1 Results



3x3
1. Fury - 13.66
2. Gan 356 X - 15.54
3. alexiscubing - 15.69


Spoiler: 3x3 Results



4. icarneiro - 17.65
5. ProStar - 17.68
6. Wearephamily1719 - 18.95
7. Nuuk Cuber - 19.05
8. Etotheipi - 21.30
9. BenChristman1 - 22.05
10. DerpBoiMoon - 22.96


2x2
1. alexiscubing - 3.17
2. Fury - 3.43
3. ProStar - 4.64


Spoiler: 2x2 Results



4. Gan 356 X - 5.03
5. Wearephamily1719 - 5.24
6. BenChristman1 - 5.25
7. Nuuk Cuber - 5.51
8. DerpBoiMoon - 7.50
9. Etotheipi - 8.41
10. icarneiro - 8.93


4x4
1. Fury - 57.63
2. alexiscubing - 59.45
3. Gan 356 X - 1:10.15


Spoiler: 4x4 Results



4. icarneiro - 1:10.19
5. Nuuk Cuber - 1:18.99
6. BenChristman1 - 1:25.78
7. Wearephamily1719 - 1:30.47
8. DerpBoiMoon - 1:35.37
9. ProStar - 2:07.23


5x5
1. Fury - 2:31.90
2. Gan 356 X - 2:33.69
3. BenChristman1 - 2:52.97


Spoiler: 5x5 Results



4. DerpBoiMoon - 3:08.48
5. Nuuk Cuber - 5:02.68
6. ProStar - 5:15.74


6x6
1. Fury - 4:50.66
2. Gan 356 X - 4:59.06
3. BenChristman1 - 7:23.39


Spoiler: 6x6 Results



4. ProStar - 10:37.91
5. Nuuk Cuber - 18:14.27


7x7
1. Fury - 8:49.58
2. Gan 356 X - 9:54.56
3. ProStar - 21:41.64

Pyraminx
1. alexiscubing - 3.74
2. ProStar - 4.49
3. Fury - 6.98


Spoiler: Pyraminx Results



4. Nuuk Cuber - 7.86
5. Wearephamily1719 - 9.38
6. Gan 356 X - 11.26
7. BenChristman1 - 12.17
8. Etotheipi - 25.73


Megaminx
1. BenChristman1 - 2:48.63
2. Nuuk Cuber - 2:49.75
3. DerpBoiMoon - 2:57.08


Spoiler: Megaminx Results



4. Gan 356 X - 4:02.06
5. ProStar - 5:01.98


Skewb
1. Fury - 7.72
2. alexiscubing - 7.91
3. Gan 356 X - 11.28


Spoiler: Skewb Results



4. Wearephamily1719 - 11.60
5. ProStar - 12.95
6. Nuuk Cuber - 13.97
7. Etotheipi - 15.34
8. BenChristman1 - 19.78


Square-1
1. BenChristman1 - 1:02.79
2. Gan 356 X - 1:37.06
3. ProStar - 5:44.53

3x3 OH
1. Fury - 36.09
2. alexiscubing - 37.00
3. ProStar - 50.60


Spoiler: 3x3 OH Results



4. Wearephamily1719 - 53.17
5. Etotheipi - 55.03
6. BenChristman1 - 56.43
7. Gan 356 X - 58.15
8. Nuuk Cuber - 58.44
9. DerpBoiMoon - 1:01.28


3x3 BLD
1. Fury - 3:31.98
2. Nuuk Cuber - 4:08.92
3. DerpBoiMoon - DNF (45.29)


Spoiler: 3x3 BLD Results



4. ProStar - DNF (???)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry about the link. I think that it works now. Try it and let me know if you have any issues. Have fun competing!


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This competition is for people who average 15-25 seconds on 3x3, as implied by the title. There is a limit of up to 10 competitors per month. The events will be: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, Square-1, 3x3 one-handed, and 3x3 blindfolded.
> 
> Please post your times on the spreadsheet linked below.* I will give people a quite a bit of time to get involved and compete in the competition. The final results need to be posted by March 1 (whenever I get around to looking, so you might have a little extra time). A new competition will be started at the beginning of every month and end at the end of every month.
> 
> ...


Im competing under Obscure Cuber


----------



## icarneiro (Feb 20, 2020)

3x3 / 4x4 / 5x5 - Done! 
The averages were ok, but I think it could be better at 5x5.

I'm not going to do 2x2, because I'm really bad hahahah

.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> I'm not going to do 2x2, because I'm really bad hahahah


I would recommend it anyway because even if you get last, it still help your ranking a little bit.


----------



## icarneiro (Feb 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would recommend it anyway because even if you get last, it still help your ranking a little bit.


Done! too bad, as always!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

i will do after school


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Please can I do it
Last time I avged 16.5 but now i average high 14s


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 21, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Please can I do it
> Last time I avged 16.5 but now i average high 14s


i want you to


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 21, 2020)

okay...i might not participate this month with school and stuff


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 15, 2020)

ahh, you know what, i will


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 4, 2020)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

@TRIPLE E CUBER sorry, but you can't compete in this competition. You have to average between 15 and 25 seconds.


----------



## TRIPLE E CUBER (Apr 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @TRIPLE E CUBER sorry, but you can't compete in this competition. You have to average between 15 and 25 seconds.


I am Sorry


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

TRIPLE E CUBER said:


> I am Sorry


That's fine.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll compete. Where do I sign up? I average about 23ish.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'll compete. Where do I sign up? I average about 23ish.


Go into the spreadsheet, on this page or the one before, where it say competitor no put in username


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll do it.
update : all the scrambles are pretty lucky, easy cross and easy F2L pairs.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 5, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'm averaging between sub 20. I'll think about it.


Considering MJS cub8ng might do it and there is only 2 spots left id say ye do ot


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rankings and records are updated. When you are done competing, PM me, respond on this thread or put "(Done)" behind your name on the spreadsheet.

Reminder to people who started competing right when the new competition started (you can let me know if you want to keep competing or drop out): @Nuuk cuber @AlexanderO @Alexander Helbok (not sure which one of you is competing) @ObscureCuber @icarneiro @DerpBoiMoon

There is also still 1 more spot left!


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 5, 2020)

Yay! I got 2nd place!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Yay! I got 2nd place!


It's not done yet.

EDIT: Oh, wait, you meant in 3x3. Then, yes, *so far*, you are second.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay I will be competing.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

I am


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll do it. When is it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'll do it. When is it?


Go onto this spreadsheet and replace "Competitor #7" with your username. The scrambles are linked in the top left corner.









Mini Comp #2


Sheet1 <a href="https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ct8aSIyqw-W5iPApkx1RDFgC-VfM8KXmoaCrMNunTJY/edit">Find the scrambles here!</a> 3x3,2x2,4x4,5x5 Username,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average




docs.google.com





@MJS Cubing @goidlon
I know you both wanted to do it, so...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 8, 2020)

That's it, No one use doing 6x6 and Ben is 6 min so yes I might actually win something


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

so I am not allowed to compete cuz I just got mad skillz?

EDIT: oh wait, I need to do the next one but solve with Petrus.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 8, 2020)

Done, after my second solve I was like time to be sweaty, but that 6 ruined the mean, this is why I like ao5 and not mo3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> so I am not allowed to compete cuz I just got mad skillz?
> 
> EDIT: oh wait, I need to do the next one but solve with Petrus.


Correct
...and...
no


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 8, 2020)

Um, with the record some people have left, maybe updating it? (I just want that 6x6)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Um, with the record some people have left, maybe updating it? (I just want that 6x6)


The records are counted over all of the comps. You'll have to get a sub-4:26 single/sub-4:59 mean to get that record.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

But @Fury isn't 15-20


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> But @Fury isn't 15-20


I am going to believe that it was a lucky average, just as he/she said it was.
@Aadil ali what is your global average?
Also, @Levi5384 @NBAGARRETT @wearephamily1719 @Aadil ali @MJS Cubing are you done competing?
There are still 2 more spots left!


----------



## Gan Air SM (Apr 9, 2020)

why isn't the record is updated?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gan Air SM said:


> why isn't the record is updated?


The records are updated (I think, I will check later), but I will do the rankings this afternoon.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 9, 2020)

I think, I can't compete in this comp again because well, people improve right? now I'm sub 15.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I think, I can't compete in this comp again because well, people improve right? now I'm sub 15.


You've done 3x3 already, which is the only event that has a time requirement. Do any other events that you would like to do and


BenChristman1 said:


> When you are done competing, PM me, respond on this thread or put "(Done)" behind your name on the spreadsheet.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon @Levi5384 @NBAGARRETT @Username: Username: @wearephamily1719 @Aadil ali @MJS Cubing @Gan Air SM
make sure to let me know when you're done competing! There is still 1 more spot left! (@goidlon) I will (hopefully) update rankings and records in the next couple hours.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Apr 14, 2020)

done


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Is there a deadline? Don't want to say I'm done to have some salty kid beat me lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Is there a deadline? Don't want to say I'm done to have some salty kid beat me lol


At the rate this is going, I'll say that the deadline is when half of the competitors say they're done.

Rankings and records are updated, and there is 1 more spot left!

@Aadil ali what is your global average?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2020)

my time 3x3 

3x3
1. 12.88 
2. (17.14) 
3. 16.06
4. (11.80) 
5. 14.40


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> my time 3x3
> 
> 3x3
> 1. 12.88
> ...


Could you please put your times on the spreadsheet? Also, what is your global average?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UBwcNc-zhJZRTLm_tPyGOuWUq8K7PeXx8fWJEUSpWO8/edit#gid=0


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Could you please put your times on the spreadsheet? Also, what is your global average?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UBwcNc-zhJZRTLm_tPyGOuWUq8K7PeXx8fWJEUSpWO8/edit#gid=0


on skewb u put same scramble on number 3 4 5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> on skewb u put same scramble on number 3 4 5


Replace 4 and 5 with your own computer-generated scrambles. I messed up there. 


BenChristman1 said:


> Also, what is your global average?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Use these scrambles sorry
4. L' B U' L' U' R B' R L'
5. R U R U R B U' L B L'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

7x7 is gonna take too long lol, so I'm not gonna do it. Gonna do pyra


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

What I t meant to mean?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Done pyra nothing fancy. So close to sub 10


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> What I t meant to mean?


It means a tie.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 7x7 is gonna take too long lol, so I'm not gonna do it.


I actually might do 7x7 (even though I have only done 1 timed solve, it was 18 minutes), just to break 100 points.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Time to do 7x7 even thought scrambling takes longer then the solve lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2020)

New comp has officially started! Click here to find the results from the last competition, and to start the new one!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

I cannot believe my 3x3 times!


----------



## twistcuber34 (Apr 19, 2020)

i average around 4 minutes, i have been cubing for years but i learned to solve a 3x3 weeks ago. How do i become faster?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

twistcuber34 said:


> i average around 4 minutes, i have been cubing for years but i learned to solve a 3x3 weeks ago. How do i become faster?


At your stage, practice, practice, practice! Once you get below 1 minute, I would suggest learning some slightly more advanced stuff, such as F2L and/or 4LLL.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

twistcuber34 said:


> i average around 4 minutes, i have been cubing for years but i learned to solve a 3x3 weeks ago. How do i become faster?


You've been cubing for years but just learned how to do 3x3?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You've been cubing for years but just learned how to do 3x3?



Maybe he had a years long break?


----------



## twistcuber34 (Apr 19, 2020)

I couldn't find a good tutorial. The algorithms were too hard. The first cube I learned to solve was the Pyraminx and I mostly just collected them, not learn to solve them. I can solve 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 1x1x2, 1x2x2, 1x2x3, 1x3x3 (non shape-shifting), Mirror 2x2, Skewb, and Pyraminx.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dang it @DerpBoiMoon now I only hold the squan records! 

Still 7 more spots!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 20, 2020)

Yay, TOP 3 in every event I car eabout


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

i think i broke like some of the records


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

I just competed in some events and broke both of the skewb records yay


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I just competed in some events and broke both of the skewb records yay


rip me i just broke the skewb avg record before u came


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> rip me i just broke the skewb avg record before u came


Lol i kinda knew i was gonna break it since i average 4


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Lol i kinda knew i was gonna break it since i average 4


well atleast i broke the megaminx record


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Dang it @DerpBoiMoon now I only hold the squan records!
> 
> Still 7 more spots!


i think someone took em


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

i just got both of the 5x5 records


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Dang it @DerpBoiMoon now I only hold the squan records!





Triangles_are_cubers said:


> i think someone took em


I don't even hold those anymore... 

Rankings and records are updated, and there are 4 more spots left!


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Yay I’m first place overall


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Yay I’m first place overall


Not anymore


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

The sad thing is that I average 14 now ): Can i compete in pyra just to break the records or do I still hold them?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> The sad thing is that I average 14 now ): Can i compete in pyra just to break the records or do I still hold them?


You still hold them; 2.03 single and 3.74 average.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

lol I got so much worse since then 
so i hold any others? i imagine that i would be near the top for 4x4 and OH


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> lol I got so much worse since then
> so i hold any others? i imagine that i would be near the top for 4x4 and OH


You hold the single and average for 2x2; 2.43 and 3.17. No others, though.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not anymore


I swear you did 6x6 just to beat me


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I swear you did 6x6 just to beat me


No, I was going to do 6x6 anyway. I might do 7x7 at some point, too.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, I was going to do 6x6 anyway. I might do 7x7 at some point, too.


Oh wait what about 3bld


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

Y’all better be grateful that i didn’t do 4x4 and 5x5 yet. I got em big guns


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Y’all better be grateful that i didn’t do 4x4 and 5x5 yet. I got em big guns


wdy avg


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Y’all better be grateful that i didn’t do 4x4 and 5x5 yet. I got em big guns


I think i know after seeing your mega results


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Oh wait what about 3bld


I don't know 3BLD.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I think i know after seeing your mega results


They’re not really impressive, my mega results basically came from 2 months of practice.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> wdy avg



avg like 1:10 on 4x4 and 2:15 maybe on 5x5


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don't know 3BLD.


I competed in 3bld


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I competed in 3bld


Oh, you mean scoring. If you DNF all of your solves, you don't get any points for it.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> avg like 1:10 on 4x4 and 2:15 maybe on 5x5


You probably will beat me at 4 but not sure about 5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

can we have clock in the next time we hold this comp again?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> can we have clock in the next time we hold this comp again?


I don't know notation for it, sorry.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

D


BenChristman1 said:


> I don't know notation for it, sorry.


dont you just copy and paste the scrambles though


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don't know notation for it, sorry.


It’s quite easy to learn, but it’s your choice if u want to hold it or not.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> dont you just copy and paste the scrambles though


Yes, I do, but I have said no to other people asking in the past, so not yet. I might add it eventually if I ever bother to get one and learn to solve it. It does seem like it would be a lot of fun if you had a well-setup clock.


Triangles_are_cubers said:


> It’s quite easy to learn, but it’s your choice if u want to hold it or not.


I watched Z3Cubing's tutorial (even though I don't have one) and it does seem pretty simple.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, I do, but I have said no to other people asking in the past, so not yet. I might add it eventually if I ever bother to get one and learn to solve it. It does seem like it would be a lot of fun if you had a well-setup clock


I have one sitting in my shed but I haven’t bothered to try and find it


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, I do, but I have said no to other people asking in the past, so not yet. I might add it eventually if I ever bother to get one and learn to solve it. It does seem like it would be a lot of fun if you had a well-setup clock.
> 
> I watched Z3Cubing's tutorial (even though I don't have one) and it does seem pretty simple.


I have a new clock arriving this week I think, it should be arriving on friday because of 10 business day shipping.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm entered and finished. Also I got the first BLD mean in this comp history lol

Pretty great solves overall, although my final BLD solve sucked


----------

